# Das perfekte Ruderboot.



## guru79 (24. Oktober 2013)

Nach einigen Stunden lesen im Netz bin ich nichts schlauer|uhoh: .Ich suche ein Ruderboot. Es sollte super leicht zu rudern sein. Extrem kippstabiel und Platz für 3 Personen bieten. In 20 Jahren möchte ich das Boot meinem Sohn schenken. Was für Boote kommen da in frage? Alu oder Gfk? 

Gruss guru79


----------



## Fr33 (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Das perfekte Ruderboot.*

Ich hätte jetzt bzgl Gewicht und Stabilität auf nen Gleiter (also eher flacher Boden) und aus GFK getippt... ist halt auch ne Preisfrage!

Alu finde ich auch nicht schlecht... sind aber def teurer in der Anschaffung und in ausreichender Größe ggf schwerer....


----------



## Taxidermist (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Das perfekte Ruderboot.*

Ich bin auch auf der Suche und im Gegensatz zu dir sind einige Fragen für mich schon geklärt!
Extrem kippstabil und super leicht zu rudern sind Eigenschaften, welche sich beißen, denn Kippstabilität geht über die Bootsbreite und gut zu rudern sind eher Boote die im Verhältnis zur Länge schmaler sind.Am kippstabilsten sind Boote mit Katamaranform, also Zweikieler.
Sollen in dem Boot drei Personen nur mitfahren können, oder auch aktiv angeln?
Bei letzterem wirst du mit einem 4,50m Boot gerade so hinkommen, besser ist sicher noch ein Meter länger!



> Was für Boote kommen da in frage? Alu oder Gfk?


Für mich ganz klar Gfk, schon weil es nur halb so teuer wird und mir das Material einfach sympatischer ist.
Außerdem kann ich an GFK alles selbst machen und bei Alu habe ich schon das Problem, dass ich eben kein Alu schweißen kann.
Zudem haben viele Aluschüsseln nur mäßige Rudereigenschaften, da sie häufig Gleiter, oder Halbgleiter sind.

Jürgen


----------



## Fr33 (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Das perfekte Ruderboot.*

Wir haben bei unserm GFK Boot nen Sitzkasten nachbauen müssen. Mit MDF Platte und Glasfasermatten... sieht aus wie neu  GFK ist halt für sowas halt besser....


----------



## Taxidermist (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Das perfekte Ruderboot.*

Hier mal zwei Beispiele für vollkommen gegensätzliche Bootstypen:

K-max Boote, da hast du Platz, dass du entweder tanzen, eine Liege aufstellen, oder eben angeln kannst, dafür aber recht bescheiden zu rudern!

http://www.riku.sk/de/fischerboote-und-wasserfahrzeuge/kmax/

Oder ausgesprochene Ruderboote, die dazu noch recht preisgünstig sind:

http://porsche-boote.de/

Den Mercedes der Ruderboote, Krallerboote, musst du selbst googeln!

Jürgen


----------



## 2911hecht (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Das perfekte Ruderboot.*

Kann ich nur empfehlen,ein super Boot!Die Dinger sind für die Ewigkeit gebaut,Made in East Germany!#h


http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...-ruderboot-anka/152378543-211-7728?ref=search


----------



## tomsen83 (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Das perfekte Ruderboot.*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Hier mal zwei Beispiele für vollkommen gegensätzliche Bootstypen:
> 
> K-max Boote, da hast du Platz, dass du entweder tanzen, eine Liege aufstellen, oder eben angeln kannst, dafür aber recht bescheiden zu rudern!
> 
> ...


 
Ich hab ja selber nen K-maxxi in 4,60m und gelegentlich nutze ich ein Stechpaddel um mich lautlos ohne Motor vorwärts zu bewegen. Dazu begebe ich mich aber in den Bug des Bootes und bin damit echt zügig und mühelos unterwegs. War da selber sehr überrascht drüber.
Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass bei der Installation von zwei  entsprechenden Rudern durchaus akzeptable Geschwindigkeiten zu realisieren sind.
Problematisch könnte sein, dass die Boote ohne das Gewicht eines Motors recht tief mit dem Bug im Wasser liegen. Da müsste man bei reiner Nutzung als Ruderboot also mit Gewicht im Heck arbeiten.


----------



## j.Breithardt (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Das perfekte Ruderboot.*



2911hecht schrieb:


> Kann ich nur empfehlen,ein super Boot!Die Dinger* sind für die Ewigkeit gebaut,*Made in East Germany!#h
> 
> 
> http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...-ruderboot-anka/152378543-211-7728?ref=search


 


Dann hat das Boot der Ex-DDR aber etwas voraus. :m


----------



## guru79 (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Das perfekte Ruderboot.*

alle reden hier das GFK Boote günstiger sind. Mir ist es eigendlich egal ob es 1000 oder 5000 Euro kostet. Gibt es nicht boote wie die von Porsche aus ALU? Das ich bei ALU nix reparieren kann stimmt nicht. ICH habe die möglichkeit ALU schweißen zu lassen. Zur größe mus ich korrigieren: 2 Angeln maximal aber für einen Familienausflug sollte es auch 3 Personen tragen. Das ANKA scheint ja nicht schlecht zu sein aber ich glaube ich will eher ein ALU Boot und keins aus GFK.
Wer kann solche Boote Herstellen oder wo gibt es ALU Ruderboote?

Gruß guru79


----------



## Ossipeter (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Das perfekte Ruderboot.*

Schau mal da:http://www.barroboote.de/fischen/ruder/boote.htm


----------



## Esox 1960 (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Das perfekte Ruderboot.*

Ist zwar auch aus GFK ,aber schau mal bei Ringmaier Boote nach dem
Sony BVL,vielleicht änderst Du dann deine Meinung.


----------



## guru79 (27. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Das perfekte Ruderboot.*

Na endlich so was wie die Barroboote hab ich gesucht. Gibt es vielleicht noch mehr Hersteller?

Gruß guru79


----------



## tomsen83 (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Das perfekte Ruderboot.*

Ist schon beeindruckend, mit was für einer Selbstverständlichkeit du hier Antworten forderst#q

Die ersten wirklich guten Tips auf deine unspezifischen Anforderungen werden abgebügelt oder unkommentiert stehen gelassen und auf einmal soll es dann doch kein GFK mehr sein. Mit der Art und Weise und der Ausführlichkeit deiner Fragen wirst du sicherlich hervorragende Ergebnisse erzielen. Viel Erfolg bei deiner weiteren Suche|rolleyes


----------



## Taxidermist (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Das perfekte Ruderboot.*



> Mit der Art und Weise und der Ausführlichkeit deiner Fragen wirst du  sicherlich hervorragende Ergebnisse erzielen. Viel Erfolg bei deiner  weiteren Suche|rolleyes


Entspricht genau meiner Denke!
Aber da scheint auch Geld keine Rolle zu spielen, denn wer einen knapp über 4m langen Alunachen, welcher "nackt" 4700€ kostet, mal eben als 
"Standesgemäß" empfindet, muss vielleicht auch nicht auf solche Billigheimer-Vorschläge, wie die meinigen reagieren!
Wobei ich hier nicht etwa, etwas gegen die Qualität, dieser Boote sagen will, nur über die Qualität des TS!

Jürgen


----------



## Wolleraer (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Das perfekte Ruderboot.*

Ich kann dir die Linder Fishing 440 nur wärmsten empfehlen. Lassen sich gut rudern liegen bei Welle gut im Wasser. Sind leicht und gut zu Trailern und fast unverwüstlich. Sind damit bei passendem Wetter auch auf der Ostsee .


----------



## Mxhnxsxxfxschxr (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Das perfekte Ruderboot.*

guckst DU hier unter Alu Boote / Marine #6

http://www.seerose.de/

oder hier

http://www.tinn-silver.eu/du/model450.html


----------



## allegoric (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Das perfekte Ruderboot.*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Hier mal zwei Beispiele für vollkommen gegensätzliche Bootstypen:
> 
> K-max Boote, da hast du Platz, dass du entweder tanzen, eine Liege aufstellen, oder eben angeln kannst, dafür aber recht bescheiden zu rudern!
> 
> ...




Apropos Porsche Boote. Für wie "seetauglich" haltet ihr das Porsche P410 bzw. das vergleichbare Crescent 410? Sind die küstentauglich oder nicht geeignet?


----------



## Taxidermist (29. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Das perfekte Ruderboot.*



> Apropos Porsche Boote. Für wie "seetauglich" haltet ihr das Porsche P410  bzw. das vergleichbare Crescent 410? Sind die küstentauglich oder nicht  geeignet?


Ich gehe bei den Porsche Booten davon aus, dass die zumindestens teilweise in Polen produziert werden und ich kann da auch nirgends eine
CE  C Klassifizierung erkennen, die son Boot doch eigentlich haben müsste.
Das ist bei den Crescent Booten jedenfall gegeben!
Zur Klärung E-Mail oder anrufen!

Und für unseren TS habe ich auch noch etwas, was man vererben kann und auch in angemessener Preisklasse!
Garantiert in Deurschland gebaut.

http://www.mole-boote.de/


Jürgen


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (29. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Das perfekte Ruderboot.*

Ich lese hier immer Alu oder GFK.Leider sind das die Boote die auch noch viel Arbeit machen.PE boote sind hier noch eine Randgruppe,wärend unsere Nachbarn da schon voll drauf abfahren.Boote wie Funyak,Whaly und Pioner sind auch hier auf den Vormarsch.Ein 4m Fanyak mit 107 kg und 600kg Tragkaft,bis 35 Ps ist schon eine Hausnummer.


----------



## Bodensee89 (29. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Das perfekte Ruderboot.*

Ich bin (wie hier zu lesen http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=272663 ) auch schon über die Porsche Boote gestolpert.

Vorallem das Porsche 480 bzw. Crescent 465 Cirrus  sehen ja zum verwechseln ähnlich aus. 

Für mich stellt sich aber die Frage ob das eine Qualitativ ähnlich zum anderen ist ? 
Da liegen ja leider ca. 2000 € dazwischen..... #c#c

Bevor ich mir ein Billigboot kaufe das nix taugt kauf ich lieber das teurere.
Über Porsche Boote bzw. das Modell 480 findet man leider kaum Info's, nur den ein oder anderen Händler der genau das gleiche Boot verkauft findet man noch im Internet. 

http://boote.pl/index.php?option=co...eb35bc110b8b=6bf0e78448d6d466c77178bdfa9f4a27

http://www.yacht-und-boot.de/angelboote.htm


http://www.underground-baits.de/epages/63689846.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/63689846/Products/BoAbo


http://neptun-wassersport.de/html/neptun-boote.html


Ist natürlich schon verlockend einfach zum Billigen zu greifen weil die evtl. eh aus dem gleichen Werk kommen |rolleyes

Die größe, sowie die Bauform mit der U-Bank im Bug wäre eigentlich genau das was ich suche.....



Bei den Mole Booten wäre erst das Modell "Guide" halbwegs nach meinen Wünschen da ich aufkeinenfall so ein schmales,kippliges Teil will wie Sie z.B. hier am Bodensee eher üblich sind.

Da mich der Gedanke ein Schrottboot gekauft zu haben vermutlich eh wurmen würde und ich mich kenne wirds wahrscheinlich doch eh das Mole werden....ich kenn mich, zum Unglück meines Geldbeutels :c#c


----------



## Heiko2207 (8. November 2013)

*AW: Das perfekte Ruderboot.*

Ich habe seit 3 Jahren ein Porsche-Boot / Hecht 500.

Die Qualität ist gut, man kann es rudern aber auch zum Werfen oder Veritkalangeln verwenden. Wenn man ein gutes Allroundboot sucht, ist man mit dem Hecht sehr gut bedient!


----------



## Fr33 (8. November 2013)

*AW: Das perfekte Ruderboot.*

Wir haben auch ein Porsche Boot (Hecht 500) -- allerdings stammt unseres noch aus der Schreff Zeit --- sprich bevor Porsche die Formen übernommen hat - stellte Schreff die Boote bei Waldeck (Edersee) her.

Unseres hat bestimmt schon 20Jahre auf dem Buckel und ist 2013 restauriert worden. Hier mal ein paar Bilder bzgl. der Größe:

http://*ih.us/a/img833/1998/20130410180410.jpg

http://*ih.us/a/img7/4481/20130412170111.jpg

Ich kann dir nur raten das Boot lieber eine Nummer größer zu holen. Das 480 ist schon bedeutend kleiner... und schnell mal zu klein!


----------



## esoxluc (1. Januar 2014)

*AW: Das perfekte Ruderboot.*

Lese gerade mit großer Aufmerksamkeit die Wandlung hinsichtlich des Bedarfs;-)
Spiele ebenso gerade mit dem Gedanken zur Anschaffung eines größeren Ruderbootes, welches jedoch (dort wo erlaubt) bevorzugt mit Bugmotor zum Fischen genutzt werden soll.
Soll mein Schnelleinsatzboot werden.
Die langwierige Suche nach einem Kompromiss in Punkto "noch ruderfähig" und ausreichend stabil zum Fischen im Stehen hat bei mir nicht wirklich in einem Boot enden wollen.
Die immer wieder erwähnten (vermeintlich) großen Ruderboote bieten (nach meinem Geschmack) einfach nicht die Kippstabilität, die ich mir wünsche!
..... Ist ja auch nicht die avisierte Mission der einschlägigen Hersteller.

Ich bin aktuell am nunmehr bei drei Typen gelandet, welche "Notrudereigenschaften" haben aber für meine favorisierte Nutzung unter Motorkraft besser geeignet sind.
Mole Typ Bodden (leider nicht mehr garagentauglich, da mit Trailer ca. 680cm lang)
480er aus den obenstehend genannten Quellen (u.a. Typ Nestor 480); hätte den Charme, dass das Investitionsvolumen nicht allzu hoch wäre und das Boot dennoch einen robusten Eindruck vermittelt => Erfahrungen hierzu wären klasse!
Oder aber das selten gesehene rudköbing 480, welches mir eigentlich rundum gefällt, aber einfach nicht eben mal so beim Händler um die Ecke steht.


Über einen Erfahrungsaustausch zur weiteren Entscheidungsfindung würde ich mich freuen.....

Ein perfektes neues Jahr
Thomas


----------



## hazelz (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: Das perfekte Ruderboot.*

hallo also ich kann dir als gfk boot echt das gute alte *anka* empfehlen aus ddr zeiten schön leicht lässt sich super rudern und mit den maßen 4,20 m x 1,40 m ne super grösse.
bei ebay kleinanzeigen gibt es einige.


----------



## Rapfenfan (23. März 2014)

*AW: Das perfekte Ruderboot.*

Ich hatte bisher immer ein Holzruderboot und war damit sehr zufrieden. Leider ist dies nun in die Jahre gekommen und nicht mehr zu reparieren. Nun bin ich auf der Suche nach einem neuen Boot. Eigentlich war ich bisher ziemlich auf Alu fixiert, aber da diese ja teilweise extrem teuer sind und ich nicht ewig viel ausgeben will, bin ich am überlegen ob es doch ein GFK-Boot wird.
 Habe dabei eins dieser beiden in Augenschein genommen:

http://en.pujcovnalode.cz/product/fibreglass-punt-cudla-2

http://en.pujcovnalode.cz/product/fibreglass-punt-cudla-3

 Denke dies sind für GFK-Boote recht anständige Teile, oder?

 Sind den GFK-Boote, wenn ich jetzt z.B. viel im Stehen Spinnfische, oder beim Drill und Keschern stabil genug oder sind die eher sehr wackelig?


----------



## Catfish_90 (23. März 2014)

*AW: Das perfekte Ruderboot.*

Die Boote sehen aus wie die von Waterworld wenn ich mich jetzt nicht täusche.
Schau doch mal bei denen nach müsste das selbe Boot sein.


----------



## Taxidermist (23. März 2014)

*AW: Das perfekte Ruderboot.*



> Die Boote sehen aus wie die von Waterworld wenn ich mich jetzt nicht täusche.



http://www.waterworld24.com/shop/ar...a1DgLAzdJM&shop_param=cid=15&aid=1015024.001&

Das denke ich auch, zudem ist dort das Material mit Diolen angegeben.
Irgendwer hat hier mal geschrieben, dass diese Boote wabbelig sind!
In der Tchechischen Anzeige ist da eindeutig von Glasfaser(Fibreglass) die Rede!

Jürgen


----------



## Catfish_90 (23. März 2014)

*AW: Das perfekte Ruderboot.*

Ich hatte mal 2 Boote von Waterworld eins habe ich zurückgegeben weil die Verarbeitung echt schlecht war durch die Sonne ist das Gelcoat gerissen.
Und beim zweiten hat der Boden nach 8 Monaten 3 cm nachgegeben.
Auch wenn die Boote günstig sind, sollte sowas nicht passieren.|uhoh:


----------



## Taxidermist (23. März 2014)

*AW: Das perfekte Ruderboot.*

Hier für knapp 100€ mehr, ein richtiges Boot aus GFK :

http://porsche-boote.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=19&Itemid=37

Jürgen


----------



## Fr33 (24. März 2014)

*AW: Das perfekte Ruderboot.*

Ein Ruderboot kann nie groß und geräumig genug sein! Daher sich das Wunschboot aussuchen und dann gleich eine Nummer größer kaufen. 


Unser Boot ist für 2 Mann noch in Ordnung. Ab 3 Mann wirds schon eng! Und wir haben das größere Porsche GFK Boot.....


----------

